# 2010 Chelan Rotary - Chelan Century Challenge



## lccooper (Mar 2, 2009)

Saturday June 26, 2010

McNeil Canyon is Still a Challenge!

The Chelan Century Challenge consists of three (3) loops, each between 30 miles and 40 miles in length, combining challenging hills with captivating scenery. Each loop has an elevation gain of more than 2500 feet with all three loops totaling 8606 vertical feet of elevation gain. Riders are encouraged to complete all three loops in sequential order but are free to ride only the first loop or the first and second loop if they wish. The ride passes through orchards and vineyards into the mountainous terrain surrounding Lake Chelan; one of the world’s most spectacular glacial carved lakes and some of Washington State’s most impressive scenery. For interested riders there will be a timed hill climb uo McNeil Canyon on the 2nd loop and Chelan Butte on the 3rd loop. http://www.chelancenturychallenge.com


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i did this ride last year - only made it through the first two loops - 70 miles and 6000+ feet was plenty for me that day. 

the ride was *extremely* well put together and supported - not just arrows telling you the route but smiling happy people waving big orange flags cheering you on! 

the scenery is very beautiful. the mcneil canyon climb was very challenging but the descent made it very worthwhile.

highly recommended.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ive heard very good things about this ride. last year it was the same day as tour de blast (i think) this year theyre a week apart

its definitely on my calendar this year.

isnt the hard climb at mile 99 or something?


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

there is a 2nd climb at the end that is steeper than mcneil canyon but not nearly as long (mcneil is 6 miles at >12%). i didn't do the third loop (wanted to be able to function the next day) so can't attest to that one.

they call it a century 'challenge' for a very good reason.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Love this ride! I generally hate organized rides but this one is the bomb. 

Chelan Rotary does it up _right_. I did it last year... didn't finish, but this year is on the calendar again. 

Lccooper, you need to post more about it in April/May.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

A group from my bike club usually goes over for this one. I hope to join them this year.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a couple of other reasons I love this ride (besides the smiling, waving flaggers). Lightly trafficked and "fun" roads, great ride support from the organizers, great views...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like fun... doesn't really sound like fun, though!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> Looks like fun... doesn't really sound like fun, though!


Oh it is fun. Bring a riding buddy or two or three because everyone tends to get strung out along the way.

You don't have to do all three loops, just ride to enjoy. It's not so brutal that if you just have some good base miles in, you won't be in trouble. I did not have good base miles in last year and bonked at the bottom on McNeil. I waved the boys on and rode back to my car! (that's the good thing about the "loop format" as if you end up not being able to finish, you're not very far from your vehicle and a beer  ).

Again, well done ride, great roads, great scenery, fun place to "play". I didn't mind shelling out the entry fee on this one at all.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Again, well done ride, great roads, great scenery, fun place to "play". I didn't mind shelling out the entry fee on this one at all.


+1 on all of that.

you can easily skip the two difficult climbs as they are both out-n-backs. there is still plenty of 'easier' climbing on the rest of the route and the views are epic. met some nice folks along the way too.....


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Endicott? Do you get much riding around there? Never tried any of those back roads.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> Endicott? Do you get much riding around there? Never tried any of those back roads.



LOL!

I don't live in "Endicott" .

But yes where I live there is some nice riding.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys got me thinkin on this one...sounds like it may be worth a trip to Chelan. Why not throw in the Orondo grade just for an extra thrill? Just kidding...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Fordy said:


> You guys got me thinkin on this one...sounds like it may be worth a trip to Chelan. Why not throw in the Orondo grade just for an extra thrill? Just kidding...



Bring a riding buddy or hook up with some of us RBR'ers that are going. Otherwise it'll be a long ride by yourself. The event is growing and I expect it to be even more popular this year, but just by nature of the route itself, everyone gets strung out along the way and you'll find yourself with no one to ride with. The uncrowded conditions though... is a good thing, imho, as there are less likely to be crashes.

The other good thing...the course is just difficult enough you won't be dodging a lot of inexperienced riders weaving all over the place. :thumbsup:


----------

